# Je persévère avec courage car j'ai confiance en ma force



## Andgili

Bonjour à tous,
Je souhaiterais avoir votre aide pour une petite  traduction.
Bien que mes grands parents étaient italien je n ai pas pu apprendre la langue avec eux 
Je le comprends un peu mais là c est pour un tatouage et je veux vraiment être sûre. 

Je persevere avec courage car j ai confiance en ma force.

Merci à vous


----------



## Fooler

Salut Andgili

Voila ma version

_Lotto con coraggio perchè confido nella mia forza_


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonsoir Andgili,

Je vous proposerais néanmoins deux traductions.
La première, _Perservero con coraggio perché confido nella mia forza._ (Le verbe perserverare existe également en Italien !)
La deuxième, _Resisto con coraggio perché confido nella mia forza._ Cette dernière traduction
vise plutôt à rendre le nuance d'endurance.

Je suggérerais également de traduire car par _*poiché*_, conjonction relevant d'un registre plus soutenu que *perché*.
En effet, "car" me semble être plus soutenu que "parce que" (qui se traduit généralement par _perché_)


----------



## Elmoro

Pas vraiment una traduction mot pour mot, mais plus adaptée, au moins d'apres moi: "Io non mollo mai perché sono certa della mia forza"


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonjour Elmoro,
Le registre de votre traduction me semble trop familier, le registre du texte source étant plutôt soutenu.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


ArmadilloAbcd said:


> poich*é*


è un tatuaggio fai attenzione all'accento. Quello che ti suggerisce Armadillo è quello giusto.


----------

